# Rose Creek Acre's first winners!



## agilitymaster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

:fireworks: We have our very first set of winners! :fireworks:

We are so happy that our first two weathers sold to a 4-H home won grand and reserve champion in their class! I am so happy words make it hard to explain! Congrats Molly and her boys!! (Cheech and Chong.):wahoo::wahoo:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that is exciting. I love it when buyers do well with goats they purchased from me.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow is that ever great! Fantastic job Molly, Cheech & Chong & Rose Creek!
And way cool they allow horns in 4h, they recently took the no horns rule out for FFA in some counties here.


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## agilitymaster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks all! They are very happy with their boys, and are planning for the future already with us. We are very happy to have found wonderful owners like that. These two boys are approx 6 months old. The mom was bought bred so they are part kiko, and...??? Boer ??? Any guesses?


----------

